# Faux resin “burls”



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 14, 2021)

So, I used Alumilte amazing mold maker and made some molds of Burl pieces to use for casting pen blanks. They turned out great! The first samples were for a special order in the future I’ll cast some brighter bolder colors for these. I’m pretty excited about the potential!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D (Aug 14, 2021)

Interesting. I seen that product available when I was picking up some Alumilite at Woodcraft. I’m to to epoxy so I’m trying to learn as much as possible


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2021)

I can envision great potential here! Great work! Chuck


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 14, 2021)

Ray D said:


> Interesting. I seen that product available when I was picking up some Alumilite at Woodcraft. I’m to to epoxy so I’m trying to learn as much as possible


Alumilite sells a few different “amazing” Line products. I highly recommend the amazing mold maker it was a little pricey but very easy to mix a simple one to one ratio, smooth and easy to stir, you only get about six minutes of open time so you have to work quickly but then it sets in about 30 minutes and it’s ready to use. Really remarkable stuff! And the amount of detail I was able to get was incredible!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 14, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> I can envision great potential here! Great work! Chuck


Thank you! I’ll post some picks as I experiment

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------

